

David Deutsch on Artificial Intelligence - abdullahkhalids
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/being-human/david-deutsch-artificial-intelligence/

======
drcode
After reading it several times, it seems to me the key paragraph of the
article, the one beginning with "Such a program would presumably be an AGI
..." is bullshit.

Anyone else have the same conclusion?

~~~
MaysonL
I came to pretty much the same conclusion, around here: "It was a failure to
recognise that what distinguishes human brains from all other physical systems
is qualitatively different from all other functionalities, and cannot be
specified in the way that all other attributes of computer programs can be."

